# Acompanhamento do Mau Tempo (19/11 -22/11)



## Agreste (23 Nov 2007 às 22:31)

Decidi abrir o tópico para agrupar todas as fotos que possam existir sobre este episódio de mau tempo. Quem gere o forum pode optar por as arrumar noutro sítio...

Aqui fica a minha contribuição (possível)  sendo que só consegui aproveitar estas fotos... 













Fotos tiradas a 19 de novembro em Faro...


----------



## mvbueno (25 Nov 2007 às 01:06)

Que horas foram tirada essas fotos?


----------



## Agreste (25 Nov 2007 às 10:13)

mvbueno disse:


> Que horas foram tirada essas fotos?



Foram tiradas por volta das 22H (noite plena). Em fundo que obviamente não se vê estaria o cerro de São Miguel (412m) que pela sua localização e pelo facto de lá estarem os retransmissores de tv e rádio possui um bom índice ceráunico.


----------

